# Toy Poodle or Maltipoo?



## toypoodletoby (Aug 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am not exactly sure which breed Toby is. My guess is that he is either a Toy Poodle or Maltese/Poodle mix. As a result of byb, I do not have anything to confirm his breed and he has a tail that is literally a stub- 1 inch long stub! His previous owners are saying he is a Maltipoo, but he looks too much like a poodle to me... No matter his breed, I still love him, but it would be nice to make sure with your knowledgeable opinions :smile:
I have a few pictures of him at 2 years old.. Compared to some purebreed poodles that Ive seen, his chest seems narrow. Thank you!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Not an expert, and haven't seen many maltipoos, but he looks pretty "poodley" to me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd say mostly poodle - but you know I think that Maltese were one of the breeds used to bring down the size to create Toy Poodles, so even if he has a couple of more recent Maltese genes, what's the diff?!

Is he really smart, energetic and athletic? If so, I'd say that he is a poodle! Maltese are very loveable, but rarely are they any of the above!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a poodle to me


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree mostly or all poodle. What a cutie!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My vote is poodle too. What a cutie!


----------



## toypoodletoby (Aug 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your opinions! I just wanted to make sure because every time I say he is a toy poodle, I was never sure. Now I'm sure he is a toy. He has the best personality I've met so far, hes such a people pleaser!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We have had two maltipoos in this house - yours looks definitely more poodle! Our maltipoos have been stockier with long tails and shorter noses than poodles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He looks all poodle to me. If he has any mix at all in him, I'd say he has 95% poodle. Maltipoo usually has straight hair in the ear.

See below picture for another poodle mutt. This one is definitely 95% terrier-looking poodle but his intelligence suggests he has 95% poodle in him. No matter how many times I try to convince others that he has poodle in him, others will say, no this definitely a terrier (like they know for sure). With Toby, you won't have that problem.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mostly poodle, but there is something else in there- his ears are too high for an 'all poodle'. He could easily pass for all poodle, though.  Super cute guy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

outwest said:


> Mostly poodle, but there is something else in there- his ears are too high for an 'all poodle'. He could easily pass for all poodle, though.  Super cute guy!


Oh, but there are plenty of 100% poodles with high set ears - and I bet more then we realize because if they have long ear feather it will really mask it!


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

Probably a mix but inherited a lot of poodle gene. I used to have a poodle mix and when his hair was cut he looked very poodle.


----------

